# Chip



## Gruntilda (Mar 22, 2018)

Why is Chip still hanging around the beach?  I keep feeling like I am supposed to do something before he can leave.  I have spoken to him and he thanks me for taking part.  There have been no more special fish to catch for days.  So I keep thinking I am missing something.


----------



## AndroGhostX (Mar 22, 2018)

You have like 3 days after event to collect trophies but they come in the mail. I guess he is staying around until the end of that, but isn't interactive.


----------



## ESkill (Mar 22, 2018)

Yeah I was confused by that too. With the other events you'd talk to the character and then they'd leave, but he just keeps hanging around.  On a somewhat related note,  I actually had a pocket camp dream haha. I was trying to catch a shark but it broke the line,  so chip sold me a gold rod. He guilted me into it too by telling me I'd miss out on cool furniture.


----------



## NiamhACPC (Mar 22, 2018)

Part 2 of the tourney may be coming after part 2 of the Mario event? I don't look at the datamines so just guessing.


----------

